# Canon shows off it's new low light sensor, capable of 100fps video



## canonnews (Apr 1, 2018)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/mZNWt-GRD7s" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe><p>Canon also released a video detailing it’s new 19um full frame low light sensor, improved from it’s first generation low light full frame sensor now capable of shooting up to 100 fps on 1080p video.</p>
<p>Canon USA also launched a new sensor portal <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/product-showcases/sensors">here</a>.  This portal contains a variety of information on three signature new sensors released by Canon including preliminary specification sheets and whitepapers on the following three sensors;</p>
<ul>
<li>the 120MP sensor that was previously mentioned</li>
<li>a 5MP 2/3″ Global Shutter sensor</li>
<li>a new 100fps 1080p low light sensor</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2018)

Surveillance or machine camera sensor, 2.24 MP. Canon is putting a lot of R&D into these, there is a big profit selling to high end customers. You won't see these sensors in a DSLR.


----------



## MTSG (Apr 1, 2018)

1 April, lets wait
anyhow, the sensor web is loaded with efforts
almost believed

it would be good to see that tech in dslr+mirrorless one day

(suggest to make some '1st/4 jokes about 200-600/5.6, a day still goes on..)


----------



## unfocused (Apr 1, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Surveillance or machine camera sensor, 2.24 MP. Canon is putting a lot of R&D into these, there is a big profit selling to high end customers. You won't see these sensors in a DSLR.



Of corse not, but the research and technology improvements will be seen in future DSLRs. Everything Canon is learning as they develop these new sensors will benefit photography.


----------



## Kim Photo Addict (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't want to buy super computer from NASA to work with 120mp file.

Just want better Dynamic range, like 15-16 stop, and low noise.
That's enough for me


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2018)

Im sure that the market for low light video surveillance is greater than the market for DSLRs and mirrorless put together......


----------



## bitm2007 (Apr 1, 2018)

Aprils fools'

After the left handed camera and Sigma taking over Samsung articles in previous years, I was expecting a post like this today.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2018)

bitm2007 said:


> Aprils fools'
> 
> After the left handed camera and Sigma taking over Samsung articles in previous years, I was expecting a post like this today.



I think you are wrong, its a special purpose sensor and nothing April Fools about it. did you actually watch the video from Canon?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 1, 2018)

Just an observation- the video had nothing to do with machines or surveillance. At this point, it's rather obscure.


----------



## Simen1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Kim Photo Addict said:


> I don't want to buy super computer from NASA to work with 120mp file.
> 
> Just want better Dynamic range, like 15-16 stop, and low noise.
> That's enough for me


You must be joking - NASA don't make supercomputers and you don't need one to process five 24 Mp images today (well, except from Adobe Lightroom where no supercomputer will make process even a single 20 Mp image smoothly, but that's not NASAs fault, or Canon)

Since Canon can't deliver high DR yet, choose the 120 Mp sensor and average down the resolution to 2 Mp and you will get your 15-16 stops of DR. Averaging noise down will increase DR.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 1, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Im sure that the market for low light video surveillance is greater than the market for DSLRs and mirrorless put together......



Governments love this stuff more than anybody as of late.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 1, 2018)

Simen1 said:


> Kim Photo Addict said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to buy super computer from NASA to work with 120mp file.
> ...



At 120MP they could shoot four different ISO values in one frame and still come out with a 30MP final result.


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 1, 2018)

unfocused said:


> Everything Canon is learning as they develop these new sensors will benefit photography.



no. all the video cr*p is utterly useless or even detrimental to stills photography related development.


----------



## canonnews (Apr 1, 2018)

bitm2007 said:


> Aprils fools'
> 
> After the left handed camera and Sigma taking over Samsung articles in previous years, I was expecting a post like this today.



I wasn't even considering that when posting today. So no, it's legit.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure that the market for low light video surveillance is greater than the market for DSLRs and mirrorless put together......
> ...


Yeah.... in the last few years our site has spent millions on surveillance cameras, and a grand total of 1 P/S camera....


----------



## scyrene (Apr 1, 2018)

It may well be used for surveillance, but I'd hope and imagine it has a use in documentary making and scientific applications. Not everything is negative! PS April 1st or not, the video looks totally legit and there's no reason to believe it's not real. It's heartening to see them continue to put research into these ultra low light sensors.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2018)

scyrene said:


> It may well be used for surveillance, but I'd hope and imagine it has a use in documentary making and scientific applications. Not everything is negative! PS April 1st or not, the video looks totally legit and there's no reason to believe it's not real. It's heartening to see them continue to put research into these ultra low light sensors.



Yes, ask anyone into astrophotography if they are excited about video so sensitive that a 1/100 of a second frame shows stars.... I would love to have something like that hanging off the back of a telescope


----------



## unfocused (Apr 1, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Everything Canon is learning as they develop these new sensors will benefit photography.
> ...



Simply saying something like that does not make it true. In fact, it only reflects poorly on you and your understanding of the interconnection between video and still technologies.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 1, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right Don. Most companies don't bat an eye at spending money on security cameras. Buy me a 1dx? Yeah right... lol


----------



## Woody (Apr 2, 2018)

Why won't Canon put out an 8 MP 36mm sensor capable of putting out 4k video? Sigh...


----------



## brad-man (Apr 2, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Aprils fools'
> ...




https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/product-showcases/sensors?WT.mc_id=C126149


----------



## docsmith (Apr 2, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Surveillance or machine camera sensor, 2.24 MP. Canon is putting a lot of R&D into these, there is a big profit selling to high end customers. You won't see these sensors in a DSLR.



Yep, so low light surveillance...then a few days ago, incredible detail surveillance....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40yruxcr-yQ


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 2, 2018)

unfocused said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Agreed!

Astrophotographers would love that camera.


----------



## sulla (Apr 2, 2018)

The video didn't give a lot of detail besides 100 fps, just B/W footage.
But if I read the linked spec sheet correctly, there is a monochrom and RGB-filter version available and it does 2000 x 1128 pixels.

19µm pixels are large, and 2000 of them horizontally make for 38mm length, so that would not fit for individual pixels, because you would be monochrome. Probably the 19x19µm "pixels" are processed colour pixels and really are 4 RGGB-subpixels and the sensor does 2K colour and then, withour filter, it would do monochrome at 4K or 2K at even higher ISO.

The old sensor did produce Full-HD colour at 4.5 Million ISO and was also quoted as 19x19µm pixels.

Canon named "nighttime wildlife productions", "deep underwater imaging that require no lighting", "astronomical shooting" and "many forms of surveillance" as uses. The (old) sensor is built into the ME20F


----------



## SkynetTX (Apr 2, 2018)

When will Canon show off a new version with better noise performance of the 18 MP sensor in the entry level DSLRs like the 1200D?


----------



## miketcool (Apr 2, 2018)

This sensor is currently in Monochrome. It will likely find it's way into speciality applications like scientific instruments. Exploring tech like this, brings about new advancements in consumer tech down the road, so there is something to be excited about.


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 3, 2018)

miketcool said:


> Exploring tech like this, brings about new advancements in consumer tech down the road, ...



not necessarily. Only sometimes. At best.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 3, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> miketcool said:
> 
> 
> > Exploring tech like this, brings about new advancements in consumer tech down the road, ...
> ...



and if this was a commercial product, the site that I work at would buy several dozen....


----------

